# Cheyenne



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

I am trying to decide between the Cheyenne (love it) and the Excel (more practical). 
I will be using it for work and pleasure but as l am recently widowed it will just be me. Unless l go to the continent when l will take a couple of friends to share costs.

Work wise the carparks will be limited size and l am worried about fuel costs.
My problem is trying to find out the rough MPG that l can expect out of the Cheyenne to help me decide. 

My other problem is that l only have until Tuesday morning when l have to speak to the garage. 

Can anyone help please?


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Sorry l should have said that it is a 2006 (reg in 2007) Cheyenne 696 LB 2.3jtd /130 probably to much info now.


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

We've got a 2008 Cheyenne 660 and we have had a look at the Excel. The difference is obviously the size, but in this case size = storage. You don't say what work you intend to do, but will you need the space to carry work stuff? If so the larger capacity might help. 

The size of the vehicle for driving doesn't really make that much difference as width wise it will be the same. Length wise it's about a metre longer and I'm sure you will soon get used to parking it. Even an Excel won't fit into a car park space lengthwise anyway.

In my opinion comfort and practicality win out over looks!


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanks Annsman, l am a locum vet nurse so no tools just uniform and stethoscope. The problem is small car parks at vets not for manoeuvre by me, but l don't want to "swamp" them by filling up the car park hence thinking smaller. 

What sort of mileage do you get out of your Cheyenne? please it just gives me a rough idea of what l am looking at l realise that it all varies but l am not a heavy driver 55/60 is my limit.

I agree about the comfort part but l am worried my heart is ruling my head. Also an excel is a lot cheaper than the Cheyenne l am looking at.
But then another part of me says if l get the Cheyenne and it doesn't work out l can sell it and get a smaller excel. 

At the moment we have a Rapido that is going back. It is in my husbands name and they want to much for me to take it on and to be honest neither of us like/d it much.


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi

I get 24.5 MPG

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

22 to 25 out of 2005 2.8tdi model

Cheyenne 632 se

Dave p


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanks Broom it is the 696 (layout with the separate bedroom) l was looking at so that's helped my confidence if it was about 20mpg l was going to back off. 

I read somewhere about the excel giving 25-30 (35?) l think it said and 30 let alone 35 seemed quite good. but it is a lot smaller. So that grabbed my attention as well re parking but that was all l have not taken one look at any excel like l did the Cheyenne and fall in love with it. 

If l get the Cheyenne and it doesn't work out l can sell it and get the smaller excel. I wish decisions were easy my heart is defiantly ruling my head on this at the moment especially when you said you were getting 25mpg the Cheyenne is the front runner. 

I want to make the right decision as this l am looking at as my camper to last for life. Barring fiat reverse problems or unexpected hiccups but having just lost my husband to an accident l know you can not run your life against them they are going to happen whatever you do.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I think 35 mpg is a bit optimistic personaly.
I run a fiat scudo 2 litre van for work.
On decent motorway runs at 60 mph without a load it only returns 34 mpg at the best with a six speed box.
The old model used to return 40 plus with only 5 speed box.

I hope this is constructive for you.

Dave p


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanks Dave just seen your post hence seperate reply. Ok well your engine is a lot bigger isn't it and a tdi (is that turbo injection?) Don't think the one l have deposit on is tdi just looked at the paperwork.

Re your 35 reply. It did seem a lot l put it in brackets as l couldn't remember what l had read 30 or 35 my smile is coming back a bit so am back to taking a step away from Excel.

The 6 speed boxes seem to be a bit of a white elephant from what you say.

So ermm that's not so bad 22-25 and the Scudo 2ltr comments l mean there is still a 25 in there umm oh grief come on girl decide decide
















All comments are constructive and gratefully received it is just me trying to make a decision that is the problem, would drive hub mad.


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

Mileage wise I thin 25 ish is about right I don't really check these things, I just put fuel in when the little needle tells me too!

Ours is the 2.3 6 speed version and it runs like a dream. It is the comfiest vehicle I can remember driving. I've had no problems reversing it and I've done 17,500 miles in 2 years, had it serviced twice and not had a problem with any part of it. 

OOPS! Shouldn't have said that the gods of Sod will be gathering now! :wink:


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanks Annsman l will do the "jiggery do" dance against the gods of sod bothering you :lol:


----------



## nigxls (May 1, 2005)

Mine has the 2.3 JTD engine with a 5 speed box and does between 25 and 28mpg. Mine is the Apache 600 and weighs around 2900 kilos when loaded if that helps at all.


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

I think it does thanks Nigxls the one l am getting is 2.3 / 6 gear. I have l think almost totally 100% and kind of decided on the big one, subject to the female prerogative of changing my mind.

I know there is only one of me for the most part unless l take my mum or go to the continent but if it doesn't work l can sell it and go for smaller. It would be a lot harder to go up though if l wasn't happy with the smaller one, l shall keep telling myself that anyhow.

The advantage is that l have done the finance against a re-mortgage (waiting to see if it has gone through will know this week) so l do not have to juggle finance about if l do sell it.

I want a MH l will be happy in and what if's will start if l go for the smaller one l know they will. All being well this one is for life... not just for Christmas


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Always choose the biggest motorhome that you feel comfortable driving and parking etc..

If you want to keep the vehicle long term I think you are making the right decision with the Cheyenne.

As you rightly say you can always downsize in future if you find it is too big but with both of your options you will not be able to get under height barriers or get in a marked parking bay.

Mpg is not much difference,the larger van will not be quite as economical but I think it's a price worth paying for the extra living space.

GO LARGE


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I fully agree with Steve Go Large.

We went out with the intention of purchasing the right vehicle from day one so that we would not have to change.

Panel Van Conversion seemed to fit the bill.

We ended up with Cheyennne 632 se with fixed bed.
Best thing ever. We will keep the old girl forever and then pass it on to our daughter.

If you downsize you will lose an awfull lot of money. If you upsize it will cost you even more.

What is a couple of gallons a diesel between being comfortable and being cramped.


Dave p


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Mortgage has come through l am just waiting paperwork to sign. I have told the garage that l will go with the Cheyenne the one l fell in love with originally









Thanks for all the advice it what helped me make the decision.


----------

